# My Cute T5 Lighting



## Paks (23 Jan 2015)

I just want to share the lighting of my 12in tank using t5 8W, its just i am happy doing this that i wanted to share it hehehe


----------



## ian_m (23 Jan 2015)

Nice and easy. Might want to fit a shade or reflector ,so that light is not shining in the room/in your eyes when admiring your tank


----------



## Paks (23 Jan 2015)

Currently looking for idea of what to shade to put in it. Thanks


----------



## ian_m (23 Jan 2015)

When my mate replaced a failed T8 light in his aquarium with a T5 light he used the Juwel reflectors clipped on (might not work on your fixture).
http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/Pro.../HiFlex-438-mm-T5-24W-T8-15W-Refl-438-mm.html

These are a plastic "U" shaped piece, that may be cut to required length and mylar plastic reflector inserted into the "U" shaped piece.


----------



## Paks (24 Jan 2015)

Ill try for alternative reflector. I dont want to spend money though


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Jan 2015)

Would plastic roof guttering be ok for t5 lighting?. Thinking it would stop the glare. Seen a James Starr Marshall set with what appeared guttering with t5s


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> Would plastic roof guttering be ok for t5 lighting?. Thinking it would stop the glare. Seen a James Starr Marshall set with what appeared guttering with t5s


 I made all my original reflectors out of guttering painted internally with gloss white paint. They worked well for a while, but eventually the paint photo-degraded and yellowed. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Jan 2015)

thanks Darrel think I will give it a go ,seen some wide guttering at hardware store should be able to fit reflectors in. Want the light unit a bit above the tank.


----------



## ian_m (24 Jan 2015)

What about sticking foil tape to inside of guttering as a reflector?
http://m.screwfix.com/p/aluminium-foil-tape-silver-aluminium-48mm-x-45m/35529?filtered=true


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2015)

Hi all, 





ian_m said:


> What about sticking foil tape to inside of guttering as a reflector?


 I think other people have used this, or "self-adhesive reflective Mylar film", successfully. <"I already had the high reflective gloss white paint">, I knew it was meant to be highly reflective, and it seemed an easy option.  

There must be plenty of clips of gutter DIY on youtube etc. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Jan 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I made all my original reflectors out of guttering painted internally with gloss white paint. They worked well for a while, but eventually the paint photo-degraded and yellowed.
> 
> cheers Darrel


They do supposedly a non yellowing gloss either crown or dulux but have my doubts, there is a foil insulating ,like a dampproof(in rolls)what the building trade use in cavities with reflective surface.Could be cut to fit guttering, I might check it out


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jan 2015)

This stuff
http://www.toolstation.com/m/part.html?p=97723


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Jan 2015)

The one was thinking of Andy as a insulative layer in between surfaces the toolstation one you show looks far better


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jan 2015)

I've used it at work a few times its like thick baking foil with glue on the back. It does go dull over time but have no idea how long it takes. A little tip to get the backing paper off is to tear the corner and i would use the 50mm wide roll, it will be easier to apply smoothly than the wider ones


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Jan 2015)

Im going for that one thanks for the tip Andy


----------



## Paks (26 Jan 2015)

this is my idea for my reflector, cut the middle of a smallest PVC pipe and then apply a aluminum foil tape. But still looking for another way


----------

